# Neue Bibliothek in Eclipse hinfügen



## noch_anfänger (16. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Bibliothek zu Eclipse hinfügen, das ist Commons-Collections. Zip-Datej habe ich heruntergeladen und in Java Ordner entpackt. Über Project->Properties->AddLibrary kann man eine Library hinfügen. Was weiter zu machen, weiss ich nicht... Ich muss File Location angeben, aber wie????:L


----------



## ARadauer (16. Okt 2009)

> und in Java Ordner entpackt


das ist nicht unbedingt notwendig...
Ich würd mir in deinem Projekt ein Verzeichnis lib machen, da würd ich die ganzen exterenn Libraries rein geben. Im dem Zip File gibt es irgend eine Haupt jar. Vermutlich commons-collecttions-version.jar. Diese kopierst du in das lib verzeichnis.


Unter den Projekt Properties - Java Build Path - Librarys wälst du dann einfach "Add Jars" da müsstest du dann deine lib datei finden... fertig dann kannst du sie benutzen...


----------



## noch_anfänger (16. Okt 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich versuche das zu machen!


----------



## noch_anfänger (17. Okt 2009)

Ich will auch JUNG-Library hinfügen, und da sind mehrere jar-Dateien. Soll ich alle diese jar auf diese Weise in lib-Vrezeichnis kopieren und etc.?


----------



## noch_anfänger (17. Okt 2009)

Irgendwas stimmt nicht...
Ich habe alles wie empfolen mit JUNG gemacht.
Nachdem ich _edu.uci.ics.jung.graph.Graph_ in meiner Klasse schreibe, wird eine Fehlermeldung gezeigt:
"The import edu.uci.ics.jung.graph.Graph cannot be resolved."???:L


----------



## noch_anfänger (19. Okt 2009)

Wenn jemand sich zufällig interessiert, ich bin so vorgegangen:
Die zip-Dateien (hier collections-generic-4.01.zip und jung2-2_0.zip) in das neue Ordner, z.B. "lib", in das Java-Verzeichnis kopieren und entpacken. Weiter in Eclipse unter Project->Properties->Java Build Path die Karteikarte "Liebraries" auswählen und dann rechts den Knoppf "Add External JARs". Im geöfneten Fenster "JARs Selection" alle JARs von der notwendigen Bibliothek finden (hier von collections-generic und jung) und öffnen.
So kann man im Package Explorer alle Packages und Klassen der hinzugefügten Bibliothek sehen.


----------



## bygones (19. Okt 2009)

ich wuerde aber das entpacken an einen anderen ort als im lib des projektes machen.

du willst ja nur die jars dort haben und nicht noch den ganzen Summs der im Zip haengt


----------



## noch_anfänger (19. Okt 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> du willst ja nur die jars dort haben und nicht noch den ganzen Summs der im Zip haengt



Ich habe gefragt, wie man eine neue Library hinfügen kann. Der Vorschlag war - JARs hinzufügen. Was brauche ich noch, was im Zip hängt?


----------



## bygones (19. Okt 2009)

eben nix... daher halte ich es fuer unnoetig, dass zip in das projektverzeichnis zu entpacken.

entpacke das zip irgendwo... kopiere die jars die du brauchst in das projektverzeichnis und fuege diese dann wie gesagt hinzu


----------

